# No pay increase after obtaining CPB and CPC-A



## roxyenglish72@gmail.com (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi All,

I need some advise.

I have been a medical biller in the Early Intervention field for 11 years now.  I've been with a non-profit agency for about 3 years and just recently obtained two certifications, CPB and CPC-A.  My employer paid for me to take the test but never gave me a pay increase.  I also started doing the pediatric billing for the new program they just started.  During my review my boss did speak of a pay increase but I'd have to wait till July/August 2020.  Boss not aware of the importance of certification.   I live in the MA area and make about $22.88 per hour.  Has anyone obtained a cert and not given a pay increase?  How much of an increase should I ask for?  Also, I don't plan on staying there full time for another year because the pay in not cutting it and I'd like a coding job.


----------



## ELBrock (Oct 24, 2019)

I also achieved my CPC-A and was not offered a pay increase as a biller. The response was that since the certification was not a requirement for my position, it did not affect the determination on my pay. It did, however, afford me a promotion to a coder position when one became available!


----------



## hperry10 (Oct 25, 2019)

roxyenglish72@gmail.com said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some advise.
> 
> I have been a medical biller in the Early Intervention field for 11 years now.  I've been with a non-profit agency for about 3 years and just recently obtained two certifications, CPB and CPC-A.  My employer paid for me to take the test but never gave me a pay increase.  I also started doing the pediatric billing for the new program they just started.  During my review my boss did speak of a pay increase but I'd have to wait till July/August 2020.  Boss not aware of the importance of certification.   I live in the MA area and make about $22.88 per hour.  Has anyone obtained a cert and not given a pay increase?  How much of an increase should I ask for?  Also, I don't plan on staying there full time for another year because the pay in not cutting it and I'd like a coding job.



I am also in the MA area working for a non profit and I earned a $2.50 raise when I passed the exam but I was still making less than you stated you are making now and I was in coding position. I have also been promoted to lead coder and I am making less than $1.00 more than your wage. Honestly, I think $22.88 is good for billing. Our billers make $19 per hour. Other coders in my organization have earned multiple additional certifications that are relevant to our practice and they have not received any additional pay besides the raise for passing the CPC exam.


----------



## Victoria323 (Oct 25, 2019)

If you were given more responsibility without pay, you may want to focus on that vs another certificate. Do your research though in the area to back up what you are asking for if you feel you are underpaid.


----------



## roxyenglish72@gmail.com (Oct 25, 2019)

Thank you all for your feedback


----------



## Rhyde520 (Oct 28, 2019)

Well at least you took the initiative and got certified. I am sure it will open doors one way or another. I make roughly the same amount as a biller in NY - with 2 years experience. Started off as an Admin Assistant for 2 years prior at $17/hr. I have an AAPC (COC) exam scheduled in December. Personally I would let it be known that you are without a doubt a more valuable asset to the company given the knowledge you obtained from the course. It's not an easy course and it seems the final exam really does "test" your limits. Regardless if you're stuck in a billing position, there is no doubt you can utilize the tools learned from the cert and apply that to your current role.


----------

